# And another one!!!



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Six tourists killed, 24 injured in road accident in Egypt | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

Six tourists were killed and 24 injured when their bus overturned on a main road in Egypt's Sinai Peninsula, security sources said Saturday.

The initial investigation showed that the driver lost control of the vehicle late Friday.

The deceased tourists were from Denmark, Germany, Turkey, Ukraine, Belarus, and Tajikistan, security sources said. 

Traffic accidents are common in Egypt due to poor road conditions, weak enforcement of safety regulations and reckless driving.

Some 8,000 people die and 32,000 are injured on Egypt's roads each year, according to official accounts.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

A bit of a Gulf between the available reports.......
I was always under the impression that Hurghada was the other side of
the tunnel.....


By AFP 
CAIRO - Eight tourists were killed when a bus overturned after the driver lost control of the vehicle near the Red Sea resort of Hurghada, MENA news agency reported on Saturday.

Three of the dead were Russians, the state-run agency said, adding that police were investigating Friday's crash to determine the nationality of the other victims.

In Kiev, the foreign ministry said that two Ukrainians were killed in the accident.

"According to preliminary information that we received from our diplomats in Egypt, two Ukrainians were killed and two others were injured in the accident," ministry spokesman Oleksandr Dikusarov told AFP by telephone.

The other passengers on the bus, which was carrying 30 people at the time of the accident, all suffered injuries, MENA reported.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

8,000 people die on Egypt's road each year according to official account.... what they don't tell you is.... that is 8,000 that died at the scene of the accident not deaths on the way to the way or at the hospital as a result of the accident.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quite believable... I have personally witnessed dead bodies at the side of the road, waiting too be collected.. 

According to MSN, Egypt is only the 3rd most dangerous country in the World to drive in....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> Quite believable... I have personally witnessed dead bodies at the side of the road, waiting too be collected..
> 
> According to MSN, Egypt is only the 3rd most dangerous country in the World to drive in....




Only the third... thats ok then


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> Quite believable... I have personally witnessed dead bodies at the side of the road, waiting too be collected..
> 
> According to MSN, Egypt is only the 3rd most dangerous country in the World to drive in....


I read that today, I guess it depends on what criteria they use and so on, but still is a scary figure: 16 thousand people per year! It probably is based on government figures, which of course would be a huge underestimate.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Those people were initially “evacuated” from the scene to a remote hospital that had “Only one doctor”, a trusted news website said, and then they were moved to the “5-stars” center! (It’s not an ER center, it’s actually for cancer/tumor patients!) So I think those who did survive did make noise about not being treated properly! Good on them and their embassies' officials!! :clap2:

The attention given to the accident (I mean there are daily accidents everywhere almost every hour!! No one even hears about it!) And the fact that the company that owns the bus was shut down couple days after the accident made me kinda sure that the accident is not the main incident in here.........But who knows :juggle:

And the "statistics".........Well........ :lol:


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I read that today, I guess it depends on what criteria they use and so on, but still is a scary figure: 16 thousand people per year! It probably is based on government figures, which of course would be a huge underestimate.


Correct on the criteria bit..... The figures are worked out "per capita"...

If you add up the total number of deaths for the other 9, they do not
come to 16,000... 

Looks like Egypt is NO 1 for _*Something*_


----------

